# SIBO testing - Everyone should know this with IBS-D



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi all,I have recently seen more posts regarding SIBO testing (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth). People with IBS-D might want to consider getting tested for this. It's a simple breath test that takes about 3 hours and you can do it in the comfort of your own home. I decided to take matters into my own hands. I had all the testing prior, colonoscopy, endoscopy, barium swallow, etc.,etc. I was told I had IBS. Well for months I was doing what they told me, take these pills (levsin) and it should help with D, no it didn't!! After reading about SIBO I realized the symptoms were me! After testing positive for SIBO I started a 2 week dose of hardcore antibiotics (Cipro) I am about 80% better, mentally and physically. I followed up with a month of L-glutamine and pro-biotics.I recommend doing a google search and reading about SIBO and find out if the symptoms fit what you have. Trust me it's well worth your time.Hope this helps







http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...wth/article.htmTim


----------



## 20811 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi,I am using Augmentin due to other problems for three weeks. I am also better. Now I started to use probiotic pills. I dont know whether it is placebo or related with SIBO.I might consider getting tested.


----------



## 20811 (Jul 28, 2006)

It still works. I had only one D for two weeks.I cant beleieve after 10 years of IBS-D.But I will stop using antibiotics this week.I hope I will not go back to zero-point again.Because I could obviously not use antibiotics continiously.


----------



## 20811 (Jul 28, 2006)

One thing I forgot.I have eaten broccoli and beans today. Normally I should explode after these triggers. Suprise I have no bloating. I cant believe this.I am praying to be settled in this condition.I fed up with looking for bathroom everywhere.I wish eveyone of us find a wayNext month I will go to Spain for my vacation.So I will frequently stacked inside a touristic city BUS. There will be also people from my office! I could not imagine myself jumping from the bus and looking for bathroom. At worst is not find at the right time. My horrible nightmare.Pls pls pls good help me. Please settle me under this condition.Sorry for my english it is not my native language.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Tim and aysdesperateworking lady,I am glad to hear that you've both been helped by antibiotics. Posts like yours and Pimentel's book have prompted me to get a prescription for Xifaxan and to schedule an appointment with a gastroenterologist who does the breath test.Good luck to both of you.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

I think in Brazil donÂ´t have a place that test SIBO.I read the article about SIBO.The sympthoms are described are the same i have: excess gas, abdominal bloating and distension, diarrhea, and abdominal pain.I started to have these sympthoms after i had my gallbladder removed. I was diagnosticated with IBS.I remember that the 2 weeks after the sugery, i took a lot of antibiotics. Maybe it can be the cause of SIBO. Where i can read about dr.PimentelÂ´s protocole?Thanks and i hope you understand. IÂ´m brazilian and i have to improve my english,AndrÃ©


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried the hospital associated with the Federal University of Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo, Brazil?They have at least one paper out on hydrogen breath testing from that place for other issues. see http://www.omge.org/cgi-bin/evidence.pl?mo...wabs&absid=1636I only did the search in english so that probably reduces how many places I could findThe only difference between that paper, lactose intolerance, SIBO or any of the other things they do hydrogen breath testing for is what they make you drink, and how long they collect samples from you. If they have the ability to analyze the hydrogen in the breat they can do any of these tests.Antibiotics treat SIBO they do not cause it. Pimental has a book out, click the word books in the blue bar above and it is about the third or so book from the top as it is fairly new.K.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen, I will search about this test in "Universidade Federal de SÃ£o Paulo".I thought that some kinds of antibiotic could cause SIBO, because they make the bowel flora less strong and make the bacterial overgrowth. IsnÂ´t it correct?I hope you understand what i want to mean.Rgrds,AndrÃ©


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may be thinking of C.difficile issues where a bad bacteria can overgrow because too many other bacteria are dead.SIBO is when you aren't moving things right through the small intestine and that allows bacteria to grow in the small intestine when they should be pushed down into the colon.I don't think it matters what the state of the colon bacteria is, they don't check that, just see if you have bacteria living where they shouldn't be living and SIBO is treated with antibiotics to kill off the bacteria living where they should not be living.K.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes Andre,Kathleen is right on the money, as usual. If you do test postive for SIBO, take a full 30 day dose of probiotics after you finish off your antibiotics. This will help build up the healthy bacteria/flora.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

Been tested for SIBO my average score was about 10 PPM every 15 mins of a 2 hour test does this show I have SIBO?Got to wait for results from Colonscopy and polyp removal and samples from colon first, then will see GI doctor about breath tests results but the waiting is a pain.Best case scenario is colonscopy,polyps ok then take antibiotics to cure SIBO followed by probiotics to get me back to some kind of normal.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Been tested for SIBO my average score was about 10 PPM every 15 mins of a 2 hour test does this show I have SIBO?


You don't mention what the substrate was, so I assuming 10 g of lactulose and you don't mention the startnig value and I am also assuming this is hydrogen. With all that, the answer is no.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:score was about 10 PPM every 15 mins


I was thinking more about this and if the reading stayed the same the whole time, then it could be the case that the lactulose never left your stomach! That would imply you have delayed gastric emptying (gastroparesis).


----------



## 18449 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am 31 years old. This is my 1st post, and the 1st time I have seen this site. I have had chronic 'd' for about 7 years now. I first went to a GI doc about 5 years ago. I have had numerious blood and urine tests. I had a upper GI barium test, CT scans and 2 colonoscopies in that time. I was diaganosed w/ IBS 3 years ago. I was prescibed ?Colestrimine?(did nothing for me) and a couple other meds that made me very dizzy, confused and sick to my stomach. WHY HAVE I NEVER HEARD OF SIBO? My doc has never even mentioed it. Is this new? Is it because I live in Maine? Is this a test that evey GI doc can adminimster? I hope someone can answer some of my questions.


----------



## Mike02vr6 (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe this is what my dr gave me to try. He had stated that the test we inconclusive and that it wouldnt hurt to try. He also said that it only works in about 40% of people who have tried it. WEll good news is I think I was one of that 40%. I feel alot better (unless I forget my acidophilus twice a day) I really hope this was it and I will be able to go about freely and not worry anymore. Mike


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...wth/article.htmgr8fuldad,Check out the above link. Most GI's should know about the SIBO breath test. Insist on it!! When I went in for th test, there was about 15 people there for the same test. It's a simple breath test that you can do at home!Good luck,Tim


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

> quote:Originally posted by flux:
> 
> 
> > quote:score was about 10 PPM every 15 mins
> ...


When I was tested for lactose the score was 0 ppm.The 10 ppm reading was after I was given a solution of a very sweet liquid which I think was fructose or some other sugar solution


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The 10 ppm reading was after I was given a solution of a very sweet liquid which I think was


Then I would say you had a normal (negative) test, at least for lactose and fructose malabsorption.


----------

